
Reproducible Bayesian estimation of US election outcomes, using Stan - AlexCoventry
http://www.slate.com/features/pkremp_forecast/report.html
======
AlexCoventry
Endorsement from Andrew Gelman:
[http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2016/1...](http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2016/11/the_polls_of_the_future_will_be_reproducible_and_open_source.html)

